# 30v V6 Passat 2003 (stuck on gear 3)



## ashG (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey All,
i bought a passat 2003 1 month ago and everything was working well, 2 weeks later the car started to have a very slow start and after scanning it appears that car is taking off at gear 3 but no faults found in transmission. 
please can anyone help me on how to solve this issue.


----------



## 1750gt (Sep 15, 2016)

So what did you end up doing?


----------

